# 1st DoorDash delivery today



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I have turned the app on many times over the past couple of weekends and never got a ping until today, I wasn’t paying attention and accepted and it was a Walmart pick up....FOUR freaking orders.... OMG took me an HOUR to get them all delivered. 3/4 people tipped, so one hour, $33 .... Now I have to wait until Wednesday to get the money deposited into my bank.

I do not think I’ll be turning DoorDash on again, or if I do I will not excepting Walmart pick ups anymore, they suck


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

can't you use fastpay?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> can't you use fastpay?


Not until you do 25 deliveries in 2 weeks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

that's right
never accept walmart deliveries


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

FYI....You can reject orders that you don't want to take.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> FYI....You can reject orders that you don't want to take.


Yep, got three more Walmart pick up requests and declined them ALL!!!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> I have turned the app on many times over the past couple of weekends and never got a ping until today, I wasn't paying attention and accepted and it was a Walmart pick up....FOUR freaking orders.... OMG took me an HOUR to get them all delivered. 3/4 people tipped, so one hour, $33 .... Now I have to wait until Wednesday to get the money deposited into my bank.
> 
> I do not think I'll be turning DoorDash on again, or if I do I will not excepting Walmart pick ups anymore, they suck


$33 an hour doesn't sound awful to me.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

You think that's bad... Lol and this was just a restaurant delivery.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> You think that's bad... Lol and this was just a restaurant delivery.


Jesus. I gripe when they want me to go 7 miles.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> You think that's bad... Lol and this was just a restaurant delivery.


Oh....but the tip may be higher!!!

You get to drive 65 miles to find out!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> You think that's bad... Lol and this was just a restaurant delivery.


LOL, had to be a tourist not realizing where the hell they were ordering from. I can see a tourist making that mistake, the truly mystifying part is that these apps let it happen. Then send you notice that the food arrived cold and the shakes were melted.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> You think that's bad... Lol and this was just a restaurant delivery.


Fort Lauderdale to Homestead!!???


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Alltel77 said:


> You think that's bad... Lol and this was just a restaurant delivery.


Hahaha, now that's funny. :roflmao:


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> You think that's bad... Lol and this was just a restaurant delivery.


Get the fudge out of here!!!!!!!!!!!! Bull Mularky that was a 65+ mile delivery for $23 and some change. That can't be real. Come on now! I deliver in Tampa from time to time when I am at my office in FL and I never got dispatched locally to drop off in Sarasota, Lakeland, or Brookeville. Come on now. Come on.



Uberdriver2710 said:


> Oh....but the tip may be higher!!!
> 
> You get to drive 65 miles to find out!!! :roflmao:


Oh yea.... right !!!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Get the fudge out of here!!!!!!!!!!!! Bull Mularky that was a 65+ mile delivery for $23 and some change. That can't be real. Come on now! I deliver in Tampa from time to time when I am at my office in FL and I never got dispatched locally to drop off in Sarasota, Lakeland, or Brookeville. Come on now. Come on.
> 
> 
> Oh yea.... right !!!


I guess he didn't want to help hungry customers enjoy the food they crave from a restaurant they love.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Prius13 said:


> Fort Lauderdale to Homestead!!???





The Jax said:


> Get the fudge out of here!!!!!!!!!!!! Bull Mularky that was a 65+ mile delivery for $23 and some change. That can't be real. Come on now! I deliver in Tampa from time to time when I am at my office in FL and I never got dispatched locally to drop off in Sarasota, Lakeland, or Brookeville. Come on now. Come on.
> 
> 
> Oh yea.... right !!!


Oh it's real, I've never seen a request that far though.



Prius13 said:


> Fort Lauderdale to Homestead!!???


Yes , at least they offered a flexible delivery timeframe of 3 hours it was about 230 or so when that request came in lol


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Oh it's real, I've never seen a request that far though.


I have never called BS on anyone here in all the years I have been here so please forgive me but I find it hard to believe DoorDash really thinks someone is that stupid to accept that. I see you blocked it out. Was this a restaurant or grocery delivery?



Alltel77 said:


> Yes , at least they offered a flexible delivery timeframe of 3 hours it was about 230 or so when that request came in lol


3 Hours?? My level of doubt is ridiculous


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I have never called BS on anyone here in all the years I have been here so please forgive me but I find it hard to believe DoorDash really thinks someone is that stupid to accept that. I see you blocked it out. Was this a restaurant or grocery delivery?


It was a latin restaurant the food is good but nothing special we have tons.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I guess he didn't want to help hungry customers enjoy the food they crave from a restaurant they love.


I would've done it for $300


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> It was a latin restaurant the food is good but nothing special we have tons.


If this DID actually happen, and it pains me to say that because the last thing I want to do is doubt anyone on here, seriously, I would have accepted it then contacted the customer to ask them if they were aware. Regardless of what tip they claimed to want to give me, I would ask them to cancel. If they wouldn't, I would contact support and ask them about this long trip they want me to do and keep speaking to a support rep until its canceled without counting against me, if possible. Then, I would send an E-Mail to support to follow up and complain about it as it has to be a glitch. Then I would absolutely take time out of my day and stop by the restaurant and ask to speak to the owner and explain to them they need to go into the merchant gateway and change their delivery radius because there is a glitch. Then follow up with the owner the next week. Thats what I would of done.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Jax said:


> If this DID actually happen, and it pains me to say that because the last thing I want to do is doubt anyone on here, seriously, I would have accepted it then contacted the customer to ask them if they were aware. Regardless of what tip they claimed to want to give me, I would ask them to cancel. If they wouldn't, I would contact support and ask them about this long trip they want me to do and keep speaking to a support rep until its canceled without counting against me, if possible. Then, I would send an E-Mail to support to follow up and complain about it as it has to be a glitch. Then I would absolutely take time out of my day and stop by the restaurant and ask to speak to the owner and explain to them they need to go into the merchant gateway and change their delivery radius because there is a glitch. Then follow up with the owner the next week. Thats what I would of done.


Oh, irony, how I love thee.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Oh, irony, how I love thee.


Ok but come one with the facts here


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> $33 an hour doesn't sound awful to me.


You have to remember, I'm healing from a broken hand, I don't have my cast on anymore but I am wearing a brace and it was a ***** to carry all those bags from my trunk to her front porch on the big order, the other three were small orders so I wasn't too concerned about those


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

What do you do for a living ?
If you think 33 a hour is bad for dd lol you have no idea what is really in sore for you .
Just wait those 4 dollar an hour days are lingering inches away from you .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> What do you do for a living ?
> If you think 33 a hour is bad for dd lol you have no idea what is really in sore for you .
> Just wait those 4 dollar an hour days are lingering inches away from you .


Inventory Control Manager for 4 Service Centers throughout the US... lets just say, hubby only has to work p/t &#128077;&#128077; &#128176;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MissAnne said:


> Inventory Control Manager for 4 Service Centers throughout the US... lets just say, hubby only has to work p/t &#128077;&#128077; &#128176;


Zero reason to do door dash or uber eats. Trust me these drivers are underpaid .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Zero reason to do door dash or uber eats. Trust me these drivers are underpaid .


Oh I know ... I do it for extra money so hubby and I can go on vacations and stuff, plus it gets me out of the house and away from him&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

The Jax said:


> If this DID actually happen, and it pains me to say that because the last thing I want to do is doubt anyone on here, seriously, I would have accepted it then contacted the customer to ask them if they were aware. Regardless of what tip they claimed to want to give me, I would ask them to cancel. If they wouldn't, I would contact support and ask them about this long trip they want me to do and keep speaking to a support rep until its canceled without counting against me, if possible. Then, I would send an E-Mail to support to follow up and complain about it as it has to be a glitch. Then I would absolutely take time out of my day and stop by the restaurant and ask to speak to the owner and explain to them they need to go into the merchant gateway and change their delivery radius because there is a glitch. Then follow up with the owner the next week. Thats what I would of done.


I just declined it.


The Jax said:


> If this DID actually happen, and it pains me to say that because the last thing I want to do is doubt anyone on here, seriously, I would have accepted it then contacted the customer to ask them if they were aware. Regardless of what tip they claimed to want to give me, I would ask them to cancel. If they wouldn't, I would contact support and ask them about this long trip they want me to do and keep speaking to a support rep until its canceled without counting against me, if possible. Then, I would send an E-Mail to support to follow up and complain about it as it has to be a glitch. Then I would absolutely take time out of my day and stop by the restaurant and ask to speak to the owner and explain to them they need to go into the merchant gateway and change their delivery radius because there is a glitch. Then follow up with the owner the next week. Thats what I would of done.


It happened. You are very kind. I declined the order after the screenshot and went on to the next one.


----------

